# surf fishing perdido key in september



## jgeter (Aug 9, 2011)

New to surf fishing and wondering what's biting off perdido key in mid september. Got me a 8-ft Daiwa D-wave combo with 20lb line at Bass Pro that had good reviews and is one of their top sellers. I've read a lot about casting 100 yds and I'm like come on that's a long way to cast a chunk of lead. Don't know if I can cast that far with my 8 footer but plan on walking out about chest deep, flinging it far as I can and hope for the best. I'm hoping I can get it out 40 - 50 yards at least. Plan on going to middle school athletic field for some practice soon.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*100 yards ?*

Did you see something out at 100 yards or is that where all the fish are? I Have been fishing along the gulf coast since I was 11 years old(1958). I have caught pompano 20 feet from the beach. cobia in 3 feet of water and 8,000 pounds of cigar minnows within 100 feet of the beach. What you are asking cannot be answered as conditions change hourly.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm 6'6" - so I can probably wade out a lot further than anyone else. Maybe I can get something nice.


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

what's the best bait to use while surf fishing this time of year?


----------

